# Poor performance, defective motor and even worse customer service from ShopFox/Grizzly



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That sucks (well, really it doesn't). I'm a big fan of going up the food chain when I'm getting the runaround from a company. Try to contact someone higher up in Jet and see if it helps. I had trouble with a new drum sander that Woodcraft wouldn't help with at all. I finally got to the right guy at Jet and he was very nice, New parts, no charge, etc. I agree, Alaska is USA and they need to treat you better (unless they have some documented Ak exclusion). Good luck.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree. this guy is a bottom feeder and you need to get higher on the food chain. In fact if it is possible I like to go to the top and work my way back down. That usually works best.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You should call your credit card company and dispute the payment of charges based upon them sending you defective merchandise that they will not back up. That will definitely get their attention.


----------



## woodzy (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck. Jet is a large company but … ... ...
In the past many of these companies could disregard you. 
With the level of competition out there and the new emphesis (believe it or not) on keeping customers you may be in luck.
Take the advise given above, make your demands heard to the highest level of the company. You will get what you paid for eventually. 
I work for a large comany here in Canada that recieves more then it's fair share of "feedback" we go overboard head over heels to keep that customer happy and coming back.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I understand that if you bought it from Amazon , then they will replace it for you. 
Did you tell them that you received a defective product ? *1-866-216-1072*
You're Amazon's customer , not Shop Fox's. It's up to them to make it right and let them haggle with Shop Fox , not you : )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Why was your communication with SHOP FOX and not AMAZON ???


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Communication was with Shop Fox and they are the ones that refused warranty. The tech from Shop Fox also acknowledge that there are issues with the motor on this unit in general yet, it was clear from the time that the conversation began that he was not going to honor the warranty..

Amazon has been made aware though, it is not Amazons responsibility to warranty Shop Fox's product. Amazon did not manufacture the dust collector, they are simply the reseller. Hence the reason for a warranty. Shop Fox is legally bound to honor their warranty however, as a consumer my options are limited as far as enforcement is concerned. I can file a BBB case and let it be known to others about this product and their actions. I could spend time chasing down someone that will "do what is right" at Shop Fox, but my guess is, based on my interaction with their tech, that their policy in general is NOT honor warranties.

This is the only Shop Fox/Delta product I own at this point and it will be the last. I understand that product can be defective and at times pass inspection. This is not my issue. My issue is the fact that though they admitted the unit is bad, they don't care to honor the warranty. This says a lot to me about their company and products.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you paid by credit card , call your CC people and have them refund your money. You're talking hundreds of dollars out of Amazon's pocket…you just might get a favorable response from them after that.

*EDIT : *I just called Amazon at the number I left above and the lady said for you to call them with your order number so they can determine if you bought it through them or one of their suppliers. If through them , they will send you a replacement.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

I think I would push on the CC company and on Amazon. I would also email everybody you can find in the corporate structure of Shop Fox.

There are still a lot of anomalies up here in Alaska, and most of the free shipping does not apply to Alaska. One interesting thing I found out, which for some reason most lower 48 companies do not know, is that if you ship from the lower 48 by UPS ground, it actually goes by low priority air shipping. That's how my last computer got here.

Good luck with the repairs, don't give up too quick. You need to broadcast emails to both the manufacturer and Amazon, to anybody in the corporate structure with an email address. Put all the addresses in one email. Then everyone knows who else got it. I think what happens when you do that, is that everyone gets worried that their boss will think they are the problem and so they react. I have done this before with amazing results.


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't know why Jet and Delta are getting a bad name in this review and the subsequent discussion.They have nothing to do with Shop Fox.Shop Fox is owned by Grizzly.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Seriously How hard is it to call amazon?
Ask them for a refund or replacement. Problem solve.


----------



## maljr1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

oh wow, there is a lower version of grizzzly….


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

If you bought it at Woodcraft/Rockler/Home Depot, and it was bad right out of the box … would you be calling Shop Fox OR taking it back to the store … same deal with Amazon … they stand behind most everything they sell in a way that far exceeds the manufacturer.

I once bought a DeLongi coffee maker from them. It was a piece of crap, but it did sort of work … I commented in my "REVIEW" of the product that I was disappointed in Amazon for even selling such a piece of trash. They replied by calling me personally … refunding the purchase price … didn't even want the machine back. They said they had received several complaints and/or bad reviews and they just thought it was the right thing to do.

Now … wanna tell us all again exactly why you didn't call them first and at least tell them you got a defective item from them ???

Some items very specifically state in their operator's manual that, in the event of a warranty claim, you must contact the manufacturer and NOT to bring it back to the place of purchase. If that statement is not present … at my house, it goes back to the seller.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

Why would it matter whom I called first Fuzzy? Why would I not contact Fox Shop, it is their product and they warranty it? (rhetorical questions btw) Pretty much missing the point, but thanks for the two troll posts 

Once again, Amazon was contacted as well as Shop Fox. Shop fox refused to honor their warranty even though they admitted that the unit has a bad motor.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

*Why would it matter whom I called first ….*

As I stated .. first call should have been to the seller .. in this case, it probably would have prevented all of the undeserved negative comments about ShopFox.

*Why would I not contact Fox Shop …*

It is altogether very probable that they built the unit properly, and it got damaged in shipment .. once again, the seller's responsibility.

*but thanks for the two troll posts …*

If there is any TROLLING taking place here, I do believe it's on your end … I guess I did miss the "point" of all of this … I actually thought you were seeking a solution to your problem … in reality, you were simply seeking an audience to vent, and with that said, I will happily bow out of this ridiculous thread.


----------



## AkBob (Jun 5, 2011)

*..bye bye Fuzzy, lol*


----------



## JohnAlson (Aug 9, 2011)

What happened to this dust collector review? And from my experience and others ( Woodworking Dust Collection Systems) shop fox can certainly produce a decent dust collector.


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah what happened to this review?


----------

